# Tempo Scaduto – Aiutatemi



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

*Tempo Scaduto – Aiutatemi*

Inutile dirvi che ho raggiunto una “svogliatezza” senza limiti su tutto, … ma sono costretto a spingervi ad aiutarmi adesso.

Ho raggiunto il limite di tempo, ma sembra che io mi stia prendendo per il culo cercando un tempo che non ho più. 

In sostanza devo fare un lavoro che mi prende la bellezza di nemmeno 2 giorni, ma mi sto davvero prendendo per il culo da solo nel credere che oggi possa avere il lusso di rimandare a domani quello che posso fare oggi. Mi sono rimasti 20 giorni, e sono a pelo con il tempo.

Supponendo che abbiate capito cosa vi sto chiedendo e la situazione, … qualcuno saprebbe darmi uno spunto per alzare il culo adesso e finire quello che ho iniziato ?

PS: grazie in anticipo per aver letto questo post, … è già molto


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Se passate in questo titolo, non importa se capite, ... ho bisogno di una risposta per la prossima ora e mezza (circa) ... qualsiasi; cioè entro le 14.30. Alle 15 devo assolutamente trovare una ragione per alzare il culo e procedere.


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2007)

C'hai rotto il cazzo coi tuoi venti topic giornalieri, quindi alza il culo e vai a lavorare.


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> C'hai rotto il cazzo coi tuoi venti topic giornalieri, quindi alza il culo e vai a lavorare.








    ... questo è un complimento, ... non puoi fare meglio ????


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Giuro che non lo faccio una seconda volta, ... ditemi qualcosa per muovermi.

Non lo so, ... merda, io ho utilizzato tutto per convincermi, e non ce l'ho fatta   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ogni cosa che vi viene in mente, ... nessuna preoccupazione di esagerare, ... tranne i complimenti di prima


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> ... questo è un complimento, ... non puoi fare meglio ????


Non hai capito.

C'hai proprio rotto i coglioni.


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Giuro che non lo faccio una seconda volta, ... ditemi qualcosa per muovermi.
> 
> Non lo so, ... merda, io ho utilizzato tutto per convincermi, e non ce l'ho fatta
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> 
> C'hai proprio rotto i coglioni.


Ho il timore che tu non voglia capire: questa cosa non è un fatto che mi offende, ... e nemmeno mi preoccupa.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Trova qualcosa di più incisivo .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: sono già tutto vestito con cravatta e completo, ... non mi deludete, ... ho davvero bisogno d'aiuto


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Resta qui dai....non ti preoccupare delle scadenze....è da un anno che dici che ti rimangono 20 giorni...ormai non ci crede più nessuno...


Ciao bellissima, 

Non è affatto esatto, ho sempre dato uno scadenza dopo la fine dell'anno 2006, ... ma non sono tanto gnorri da non sapere che le mie scadenze sono come le fatture della Rai.

Daiii, ... ce la fate a dirmi qualcosa per spronarmi, .... se rimango a casa dopo questo tempo; di sicuro non vi chiederò aiuto per altro.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

se tu fossi coinvolto in una discussione sensata potrei anche capire la tua reticenza al "levarti di culo"...

...ma non lo sei... quindi che cazzo ci rimani a fare? Ti sei pure vestito.. in giacca e cravatta a scrivere cazzate... potevi anche restare in accappatoio a perdere tempo no?

... vabbo' mo vado a fumare


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> se tu fossi coinvolto in una discussione sensata potrei anche capire la tua reticenza al "levarti di culo"...
> 
> ...ma non lo sei... quindi che cazzo ci rimani a fare? Ti sei pure vestito.. in giacca e cravatta a scrivere cazzate... potevi anche restare in accappatoio a perdere tempo no?
> 
> ... vabbo' mo vado a fumare


Ci sei arrivata vicinissimo, ... ti prego, ... non mollare: dinne una delle tue ... non sai quanto mi serve oggi. Devi solo ... lasciarti andare in quello che pensi .... sei bravissima a dire quello che pensi

Mi è rimasta mezz'ora per muovermi, ... dammi la carica  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: vi ricambio subito appena ho capito cosa vi serve.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

*Aggiungo...*

...sono la regina dello schivare scadenze... come sto facendo ora... rispondendo alle tue caspiolate.. anziche' lavorare


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ci sei arrivata vicinissimo, ... ti prego, ... non mollare: dinne una delle tue ... non sai quanto mi serve oggi. Devi solo ... lasciarti andare in quello che pensi .... sei bravissima a dire quello che pensi
> 
> Mi è rimasta mezz'ora per muovermi, ... dammi la carica
> 
> ...


Colgo la palla al balzo.. dai Fa levati dalle palle... paga le fatture della RAI o ti stropicci il completo per nulla ( ci scappa pure l'ascella pezzata nella giacca)... su su vai ciccio!!!

Ps: Mi serve un Kelly


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...sono la regina dello schivare scadenze... come sto facendo ora... rispondendo alle tue caspiolate.. anziche' lavorare


Purtroppo io non ho più tempo a mia disposizione.

Sei brava per dire delle cose in queste occasioni, ... quello che consigli agli altri ma che tu non segui mai: è questo che ho bisogno.

1/4 d'ora ancora, ... il tempo per dirmela; non ti fare casini .... basta che dice quello che pensi adesso, ... meno ha senso ... è più è probabile che lo abbia per me


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Purtroppo io non ho più tempo a mia disposizione.
> 
> Sei brava per dire delle cose in queste occasioni, ... quello che consigli agli altri ma che tu non segui mai: è questo che ho bisogno.
> 
> 1/4 d'ora ancora, ... il tempo per dirmela; non ti fare casini .... basta che dice quello che pensi adesso, ... meno ha senso ... è più è probabile che lo abbia per me


 
Se non te ne vai entro 15 minuti...io contatto il mio ex
Mi vuoi così male?


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Comunque, organizzare la scadenza con voi è già servito.

Mi basterebbe un colpo di grazia da qualcuno/a, ... dai, ... per una volta che qualcuno ve lo chiede.

Non siate così avari, ... è la volta buona di sferrarlo senza pietà ... e senza colpa ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: 10 minuti per dare il meglio, ... se mi abbandonate adesso, ... non mi sarà difficile darvi la colpa di tutto


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

Un 1/4 d'ora e' andato ... su levati dalle scatole ... e non rientrare nel forum senza la mia Kelly ... anche xche' mi vai un po' sul culo recentemente... e il tuo devere uscire dal forum quasi mi rende felice... tho' proprio mentre ho scritto "tu uscire dal forum" un raggio di sole s'e' posato sul mio portatile... segno divino...

Sparisci rompipalle


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un 1/4 d'ora e' andato ... su levati dalle scatole ... e non rientrare nel forum senza la mia Kelly ... anche xche' mi vai un po' sul culo recentemente... e il tuo devere uscire dal forum quasi mi rende felice... tho' proprio mentre ho scritto "tu uscire dal forum" un raggio di sole s'e' posato sul mio portatile... segno divino...
> 
> Sparisci rompipalle


Poteva essere funzionale darmi un bacio e dirmi di fare come credevo. Probabilmente sbagliato, ... ma era funzionale

Era un modo sicuramente che mi avrebbe messo al muro per uscire subito e senza fiatare.

Non è sicuramente ad andare al contrario che si sprona la gente, ... 

PS: accidenti, ringrazio delle risposte, ... in fondo, senza queste non avrei trovato quella che mi piaceva


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

No, ... rimando a domani, .... accidenti, ... non siete stati più convincenti di me.

Solo che, domani è la fine delle mie scadenze ... in sostanza si realizzerà tutto come un fallimento totale se provo ancora a fare come oggi. Se vado oltre, ... vi assicuro che non mi vedete nemmeno in Italia.

PS: diciamo che c'è tutta la sera per spingermi ... ma accidenti, ... non vi chiedo tanto, ... solo di spingermi .... datemi una motivazione, ...


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Poteva essere funzionale darmi un bacio e dirmi di fare come credevo. Probabilmente sbagliato, ... ma era funzionale
> 
> Era un modo sicuramente che mi avrebbe messo al muro per uscire subito e senza fiatare.
> 
> ...


Senti un po'  non per impicciarmi troppo ma da quando paghi la Rai............. va beh. lascia perdere .............come se non avessi fatto domande, tanto tu delle risposte ci fai carta da imballaggio......!!
Dai, su, fai uno sforzo, un piede, poi l'altro, poi continui e se hai pazienza arrivi anche a destinazione.......... 
(Ma guarda cosa tocca fare per rincuorare uno che fa la sua "Recherche" quotidiana a spese dei nostri zebedei)   
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

Ma se lo sai cosa chiedi allora... poi guarda onestamente oggi non mi va di fare una mazza... sto facendo spudoratamente finta di lavorare... ma cosi' spudoratamente che ho messo gli occhiali riposanti per darmi un'aria stanca 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... Sto abusando la mia assistente facendomi portare il caffe'... e sono costantemente nell'aria fumo...

non ho voglia di spronare me stessa... secondo te ho voglia di mettermi nella tua testa.. manco tanto giusta a mio parere... e pensare a cosa dirti per spronarti  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mi spiace troppo.. io sono pigra...  il mio unico scopo nella vita e' quello di trovare un uomo ricco e in punto di morte da amare e sposare finche' la sua morte repentina non ci separi...


----------



## MariLea (5 Marzo 2007)

*stai ancora qua?*

Vai avanti tu che io ti seguo fra 3/4 mesi
dai che
La VITA NUOVA 
ci aspetta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*

Credi che ce la farai ad andare a casa in posizione eretta o arriverai a gattonare fino alla tua auto???   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credi che ce la farai ad andare a casa in posizione eretta o arriverai a gattonare fino alla tua auto???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sto pensando di fingere una caviglia slogata per farmi portare in braccio... il problema e' che non mi sono ancora messa in posizione eretta quindi e' difficile che mi sloghi una caviglia stando seduta


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po' non per impicciarmi troppo ma da quando paghi la Rai............. va beh. lascia perdere .............come se non avessi fatto domande, tanto tu delle risposte ci fai carta da imballaggio......!!
> Dai, su, fai uno sforzo, un piede, poi l'altro, poi continui e se hai pazienza arrivi anche a destinazione..........
> (Ma guarda cosa tocca fare per rincuorare uno che fa la sua "Recherche" quotidiana a spese dei nostri zebedei)
> Bruja


Troppo tardi, ... tutto è rimandato a domani: adoro rimandare a domani tutto ... ma non mollate. Anche domani dovrò essere capace di non fare lo stesso.

Vi suggerisco di fare qualcosa per me, ... non dovrebbe essere una gran fatica, ... ma potrei esservi grato se ci riuscite.

Io a prendermi per il culo ormai ci ho fatto una regola, .... sarebbe bello se poteste fare qualcosa per me. Domani ho finito il tempo, non solo sono a pelo .... ma ...

Accidenti, cosa vi costa provarci ???? Qualsiasi cosa, ... ve lo dico subito se mi avete convinto


----------



## MariLea (5 Marzo 2007)

Devo prendere l'aereo e costringerti con la forza? No eh?
Guarda che sono capace di tutto, ma mi sa che ti piace proprio fare le tue prove col sacchetto... eh?
Accidenti Fa!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

Senti se allora proprio devi restare... puoi evitare polemiche S'il vous plaît... altrimenti mi costringi ad uscire dal mio stato di pigrizia per darti addosso


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

O e' morto o e' andato a lavorare...


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Troppo tardi, ... tutto è rimandato a domani: adoro rimandare a domani tutto ... ma non mollate. Anche domani dovrò essere capace di non fare lo stesso.
> 
> Vi suggerisco di fare qualcosa per me, ... non dovrebbe essere una gran fatica, ... ma potrei esservi grato se ci riuscite.
> 
> ...


 
Cerca di non andare in overdose di rottura di scatole......... ricorda "Surtout pas trop de zèle".......
Bruja


----------



## Old LILA.... (5 Marzo 2007)

*Cosa ti spinge a non fare quello che invece dovresti fare? un pochino ti capisco,vivo una situazione simile alla tua dovrei fare una cosa ma la rimando in continuazione e nonostante ormai sono alle strette non mi sento motivata a farla,pur sapendo che è importante e che in futuro non avrò altre possibilità di farla *


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> O e' morto o e' andato a lavorare...


Inguaribile ottimista.............  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Inguaribile ottimista.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...gia' ma e' rientrato porco dito


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O e' morto o e' andato a lavorare...


 
Si secondo me ci ha prese in giro.....
è andato a fare ciò che doveva fare....e prima...ha passato un po' il tempo con noi...


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Oggi non ci siete riusciti, ... ho finito i miei giorni di Jolly con domani.

Fa niente, ... ci avete provato


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Oggi non ci siete riusciti, ... ho finito i miei giorni di Jolly con domani.
> 
> Fa niente, ... ci avete provato


Quali jolly............. sì e no giochi a briscola e cerchi i jolly???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quali jolly............. sì e no giochi a briscola e cerchi i jolly???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non gioco mai a giochi dove non ci siano i Jolly, ... anche a pocker gioco con i Jolly ... se trovo qualcuno che voglia farlo.

Tutta la mia vita è fatta di Jolly, ... quelli che sostituiscono ogni situazione e ti tirano fuori dalla merda. 

Il mio ultimo Jolly è domani, ... intendo utilizzarlo anche senza essere motivato, ... non ne posso più avere altri.


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Io non gioco mai a giochi dove non ci siano i Jolly, ... anche a pocker gioco con i Jolly ... se trovo qualcuno che voglia farlo.
> 
> Tutta la mia vita è fatta di Jolly, ... quelli che sostituiscono ogni situazione e ti tirano fuori dalla merda.
> 
> Il mio ultimo Jolly è domani, ... intendo utilizzarlo anche senza essere motivato, ... non ne posso più avere altri.


 
Allora come non detto............ tifiamo per te domani!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Marzo 2007)

*Fa.*

ti posto un rito new-age propiziatorio al rialzo della stanca chiappa.

E dunque, apri fondanela, chiudi fondanela, prendi l'energia, mettila di qua..

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1865516859






Se neanche questo funziona, passa al piano B (buttate de sotto).


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Marzo 2007)

riti propiziatori...ma...che fine ha fatto TATINA??


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora come non detto............ tifiamo per te domani!!
> Bruja


Il tifo va benissimo, anzi ... mi prendo per il collo promettendovi di divirmi domani sera ... se sono stato bravo ad utilizzare il mio ultimo Jolly del mazzo.  Naturalmente, se non ho fatto niente ... non mi presento nemmeno .  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Vulvia, non sono riuscito a sentire il tuo collegamento, cosa era ?


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*

Nessuna nuova....
Buona nuova!!!!!
e vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Nessuna nuova....
> Buona nuova!!!!!
> e vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ma quali buone nuove, ... sono riuscito a rimandare ad oggi, quello che potevo fare 2 mesi fa; speriamo davvero di non prendermi per il culo anche oggi


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Ma quali buone nuove, ... sono riuscito a rimandare ad oggi, quello che potevo fare 2 mesi fa; speriamo davvero di non prendermi per il culo anche oggi


 
Visto che fai tutto in proprio........ sarebbe il massimo se ci riuscissi........  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ma quali buone nuove, ... sono riuscito a rimandare ad oggi, quello che potevo fare 2 mesi fa; speriamo davvero di non prendermi per il culo anche oggi


Ti serve una mano a prenderti per il culo?


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti serve una mano a prenderti per il culo?


 
Che sforzo, lui ci riesce benissimo da solo............!!! Un vero autodidatta di successo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che sforzo, lui ci riesce benissimo da solo............!!! Un vero autodidatta di successo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia' scherzavo Bruja... credo che Fa potrebbe darmi punti in quel campo... 

Ma oggi sono di umore giocoso.. per il momento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... potrei anche decidere di mangiare Kebab umano al calar del sole...


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Dunque*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' scherzavo Bruja... credo che Fa potrebbe darmi punti in quel campo...
> 
> Ma oggi sono di umore giocoso.. per il momento...
> 
> ...


Ecco, io per età e temperamento sarei molto coriacea........ consiglierei di rivolgerti agli ometti che sono tanto galanti e si prestano volentieri ai capriccetti delle signore del forum!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti serve una mano a prenderti per il culo?


No grazie, ... è molto gentile da parte tua proporti, ... ma sono più bravo di chiunque a prendermi per il culo, ... so quali sono i tasti giusti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Bruja, per qualche ragione pure a fare con il culo tutte le cose, ... finisce che mi va bene e sempre a pelo. Purtroppo non ci faccio affidamento, ... aspetto sempre la fine per vedere come è andata. Solo che questa volta ho il timore che la mia fortuna mi abbia abbandonato, ... ne ho abusato tutta la vita ... e non sono sicuro di disporre ancora dei miei soliti Jolly.


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*

Non voglio fare la profetessa ma credo che tu alla fine riesca a cadere sempre in piedi, ma anche se cadessi di natiche non penso ti possa fare granchè male!
Ho fiducia nella tua "sfortuna"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non voglio fare la profetessa ma credo che tu alla fine riesca a cadere sempre in piedi, ma anche se cadessi di natiche non penso ti possa fare granchè male!
> Ho fiducia nella tua "sfortuna"
> 
> 
> ...


Se avessi sfortuna, forse ... tenterei d'impegnarmi meglio in quello che faccio.

Considerando la vita un perenne problema, ... non mi sorprende più di tanto che finisca male qualcosa; l'unica cosa che mi ha sopreso è il mio matrimonio ... sul resto ero già prontissimo a prendermi ..... legnate  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chissà se la pianto oggi di scrivere e mi decido a fare quello che devo fare, ... oppure tentare di sfidarmi e poi dar colpa alla fortuna mancata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2007)

*mi sono impegnata...*



Fa. ha detto:


> Se avessi sfortuna, forse ... tenterei d'impegnarmi meglio in quello che faccio.
> 
> Considerando la vita un perenne problema, ... non mi sorprende più di tanto che finisca male qualcosa; l'unica cosa che mi ha sopreso è il mio matrimonio ... sul resto ero già prontissimo a prendermi ..... legnate
> 
> ...


...ma non ho capito nulla!!!!
Devi fare un lavoro entro marzo ed è un lavoro che ti impegna 2 giorni?
Dove sta il problema? C'è tempooooo !! Però se oggi il tempo è brutto e nel forum c'è poco da fare ..puoi farlo oggi ..così quando c'è bel tempo puoi uscire a prendere un gelato e far lo scemo con la gelataia senza il pensiero del lavoro da finire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma non ho capito nulla!!!!​
> Devi fare un lavoro entro marzo ed è un lavoro che ti impegna 2 giorni?​
> Dove sta il problema? C'è tempooooo !! Però se oggi il tempo è brutto e nel forum c'è poco da fare ..puoi farlo oggi ..così quando c'è bel tempo puoi uscire a prendere un gelato e far lo scemo con la gelataia senza il pensiero del lavoro da finire...


La definizione che rispecchia perfettamente il sintomo che ho è la seguente:

_*La pigrizia è la mancanza di determinazione nel compiere un'azione di cui si riconosce l'importanza.*_
_*Il termine pigrizia deriva verosimilmente dal greco parèsis, che significa indebolimento, indolenza, rilassamento.*_​Fontaine: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigrizia


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> La definizione che rispecchia perfettamente il sintomo che ho è la seguente:
> 
> _*La pigrizia è la mancanza di determinazione nel compiere un'azione di cui si riconosce l'importanza.*_​
> _*Il termine pigrizia deriva verosimilmente dal greco parèsis, che significa indebolimento, indolenza, rilassamento.*_​Fontaine: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigrizia


 Magari se prendessi un po' di vitamine potrebbe aiutare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... NAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari se prendessi un po' di vitamine potrebbe aiutare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho un PC sgangherato ... vabbè riprovo, ma accorcio questa volta.

Credo che quando parli di vitamine parli di cocaina ... credo 

Sì, ... vedrò di utilizzarla se ne esco vivo da questa storia, ... non ho mai potuto utilizzarla perchè a furia di girare per l'Europa finisco per non sapere a chi chiederla.

Ne parlano molto bene, ... sono certo che risolvo il mio problema di pigrizia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Prometto che la proverò, ... e magari ne abuserò ...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ho un PC sgangherato ... vabbè riprovo, ma accorcio questa volta.
> 
> Credo che quando parli di vitamine parli di cocaina ... credo
> 
> ...


Non sbarellare Fa... il consiglio delle vitamine era per me...

... a te consiglierei qualcosa di piu' fortino come hai suggerito tu stesso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





... Senti prendi esempio dai Depeche Mode... durante il tour mondiale con lovo vanno anche i loro spacciatori!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sbarellare Fa... il consiglio delle vitamine era per me...
> 
> ... a te consiglierei qualcosa di piu' fortino come hai suggerito tu stesso...
> 
> ...


Boh, ... dovrei farmene uno di fiducia, ... pare che di pacchi ne fanno molti.

Non sia mai che mi tiro la farina ... e vado convinto fuori di testa .....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Boh, ... dovrei farmene uno di fiducia, ... pare che di pacchi ne fanno molti.
> 
> Non sia mai che mi tiro la farina ... e vado convinto fuori di testa .....





















Una volta spacciai erba del presepe per Maria a una mia "amica" ...

diciamo che era piu' amica intima del mio ex 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... quella con la mano ruvida per essere piu' precisi 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque lei si sballo' con l'erba del presepe 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... la mente fa brutti scherzi


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una volta spacciai erba del presepe per Maria a una mia "amica" ...
> 
> diciamo che era piu' amica intima del mio ex
> 
> ...


Per l'erbetta lo avevamo fatto anche noi, ... uno scherzetto ad una coppia ... nostri amici.

A domanda ci ha detto che era forte: ah ah ... ci siamo persi nelle risate, ... quando glielo abbiamo detto ... non ci credevano . Erano un pochino in imbarazzo.

Purtroppo ho un'altro problema, come negli super alcolici, ... la canna mi stimola la nausea, ... riesco a sentirala a metri di distanza, ... solo perchè mi viene da vomitare.

Accidenti, sono difficile negli alcolici e pure nelle canne, ... devo trovare qualcosa che non mi faccia rimettere mentre parlo ....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Per l'erbetta lo avevamo fatto anche noi, ... uno scherzetto ad una coppia ... nostri amici.
> 
> A domanda ci ha detto che era forte: ah ah ... ci siamo persi nelle risate, ... quando glielo abbiamo detto ... non ci credevano . Erano un pochino in imbarazzo.
> 
> ...


Io preferisco l'odore della maria a quello della sigaretta...

I superalcolici mi fanno vomitare ma solo xche' c'ho sboccato troppe volte 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dubito avresti molti successi sociali se vomitassi durante una conversazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... pero' se ti capitasse fammi un fischio... sarebbe una scena divertentissima


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io preferisco l'odore della maria a quello della sigaretta...
> 
> I superalcolici mi fanno vomitare ma solo xche' c'ho sboccato troppe volte
> 
> ...


Non credo che aggiungerei altri spettatori ad una scena vomitevole


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non credo che aggiungerei altri spettatori ad una scena vomitevole


uhmmm ok... almeno una foto?


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> uhmmm ok... almeno una foto?


Ma daiiiii Lettrice ......


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ma daiiiii Lettrice ......


Oh io ci tento sempre... le situazioni cosi' squallide mi fanno sempre ridere a morte... come Kenny in South Park... che quando e' troppo emozionato vomita


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh io ci tento sempre... le situazioni cosi' squallide mi fanno sempre ridere a morte... come Kenny in South Park... che quando e' troppo emozionato vomita


Io come mito ho Homer dei Simpson, ... è il mio DIO


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Io come mito ho Homer dei Simpson, ... è il mio DIO


Ahh Homer mi piace... ma credo che Barney sia il mio personaggio preferito... dei Simpsons...


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahh Homer mi piace... ma credo che Barney sia il mio personaggio preferito... dei Simpsons...


Se potessi ti punirei subito, ... Barney è dei Flinstone .... Bart ... è il figlio che desidero da sempre. E' il migliore di tutti, ... anche se confesso che Lisa Simpson bilancia il pericolo.

Una famiglia nel suo insieme equilibrata


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

*Stai sbarellando...*



Fa. ha detto:


> Se potessi ti punirei subito, ... Barney è dei Flinstone .... Bart ... è il figlio che desidero da sempre. E' il migliore di tutti, ... anche se confesso che Lisa Simpson bilancia il pericolo.
> 
> Una famiglia nel suo insieme equilibrata


Barney Gamble e' l'amico del bar Moe di Homer... quello che rutta sempre... guarda che ora ti lincio... ho tutte le serie dei Simpsons in DVD...


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Barney Gamble e' l'amico del bar Moe di Homer... quello che rutta sempre... guarda che ora ti lincio... ho tutte le serie dei Simpsons in DVD...












    ... non mi ricordavo il nome, ... quel coso mi fa sempre ridere, ... dice delle bestiate assurde, ... ma vista la comitiva non è nemmeno tanto assurdo ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiunque sia ad aver inventato i dialoghi di tutti i protagonisti, ... è un vero genio


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> ... non mi ricordavo il nome, ... quel coso mi fa sempre ridere, ... dice delle bestiate assurde, ... ma vista la comitiva non è nemmeno tanto assurdo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero... certe volte se non capisco qualcosa riguardo l'episodio 3,4 volte di seguito...

Uno non l'ho ancora capito appieno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... quando vanno in australia xche' Bart ha offeso il popolo australiano... e al loro arrivo due guardie tirano giu' la bandiera e se la mangiano 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...mha!!! dovrei scrivere a Matt ghroening


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero... certe volte se non capisco qualcosa riguardo l'episodio 3,4 volte di seguito...
> 
> Uno non l'ho ancora capito appieno
> 
> ...


Ma è bello così, ... io la metà non lo capisco, ... ma mi basta sentire Homer per capire tutto .....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ma è bello così, ... io la metà non lo capisco, ... ma mi basta sentire Homer per capire tutto .....


Senti tu ma li guardi in italiano o in lingua originale?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Quindi alla fine ci sei riuscito... a lavorare


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine ci sei riuscito... a lavorare


 
............che parola grossa!!!  Si industria, prova, tenta ............
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ............che parola grossa!!! Si industria, prova, tenta ............
> Bruja


...che dire anche le scimmie se le lasci di fronte a una tastiera prima o poi qualcosa di sensato la scrivono... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lasciamolo tentare il ragazzo..


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Figurati*

Ti sembro una che tarpa le ali?  
Per me sono dei graziosi esserini con le alucce anche i pipistrelli.............quindi tentasse pure,  tanto io ho l'armadietto del pronto soccorso a portata di mano. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti sembro una che tarpa le ali?
> Per me sono dei graziosi esserini con le alucce anche i pipistrelli.............quindi tentasse pure, tanto io ho l'armadietto del pronto soccorso a portata di mano.
> 
> 
> ...


...in caso di esaurimento da stress?


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Già già*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ...in caso di esaurimento da stress?


Vagonata di valium!! Poi passi tu con la tisanina allucinogena....... torna meglio che da un viaggio a Lourdes!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vagonata di valium!! Poi passi tu con la tisanina allucinogena....... torna meglio che da un viaggio a Lourdes!
> Bruja





















Meglio di come mamma l'ha fatto... 

Che dici Bruja visto che abbiamo sovraccaricato il mercato con i nostri cilici di Gucci... cosa ne pensi di aprire un centro di riabilitazione?


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Meglio di come mamma l'ha fatto...
> 
> Che dici Bruja visto che abbiamo sovraccaricato il mercato con i nostri cilici di Gucci... cosa ne pensi di aprire un centro di riabilitazione?


Perchè no......... tanto se sono da riabilitare non dovrebbero avere molte pretese!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

tornando al motivo della discussione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma che dite: ce l'ha fatta Fa?
ehi mi ha messo un pensiero sto sbarellato qua!  
e forse lui sta dormendo sonni beati


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Tranquilli ... come me .....   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono riuscito a rimandare a oggi, quello che era scaduto Lunedì, ... adesso voglio proprio vedere se alzo il culo, ... o proseguo nel mio ormai, ... perenne letargo   

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Lettrice, i Simpson li seguo in italiano recentemente, ... ma sono talmente sbiellati i protagonisti che alcune volte mi sfuggono delle battute. Trovo che Homer sia quello che fa da bilancia su tutti, ... dalle sue risposte si capice il delirio delle puntate e dei dialoghi, ... sintetizza tutto in qualche battuta semplice, ... per quelli come me che cercano pure di carpire un senso logico


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Tranquilli ... come me .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che hanno sempre un senso logico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... certe battute non funzionano bene in italiano...purtroppo... 

Homer e' favoloso... ma sono i personaggi secondari che mi spezzano.. da Moe ad Apu al Barney il mio favorito... i Flanders  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ...guarda senza il contorno i Simpsons non sarebbero cosi' esilaranti/satirico-ironico


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che hanno sempre un senso logico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so se ti ricordi la Famiglia Robinson http://www.anni80.info/telefilm/family.html

Una serie televisiva fortunata sino all'arravivo della mitica Famiglia Simpson, ... negli USA funziona così, ... come qualcosa ha più successo, ... aprono la porta e catapultano fuori i precedenti. 

Non è come in Italia che arrivano a fare telefilm che nessuno caga e vanno avanti anche 10 anni con 1000 puntate ... supercostose.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ebbene, fu abbastanza singolare che un cartone animato nemmeno tanto curato potesse arrivare a togliere dal podio un telefilm come i Robinson che vendevano in tutto il Mondo.

Fu così che i Simpson arrivarono all'apice di tutto, e ancora oggi nessuno è mai riuscito a superarli per l'ascolto.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non so se ti ricordi la Famiglia Robinson http://www.anni80.info/telefilm/family.html
> 
> Una serie televisiva fortunata sino all'arravivo della mitica Famiglia Simpson, ... negli USA funziona così, ... come qualcosa ha più successo, ... aprono la porta e catapultano fuori i precedenti.
> 
> ...


Ma i Simpson vennero trasmessi in Italia piu' o meno quando avevo 15 anni ma alle 22.30 su canale 5... ma la prima serie era UN PO' BRUTTINA... I DISEGNI SONO ORRENDI... e le battute poco masticabili 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Si ricordo i Robinson, Bill Crosby al tempo era tra i piu' ricchi negli USA... ma mi andavano sul culo... troppo perbenisti e buonisti...


----------



## Bruja (9 Marzo 2007)

*Idem*

Mai digerito i Robinson...............sempre troppo sopra le righe, sembravano la caricatura delle persone di colore.......... ma forse questa è l'opinione diffusa di come viva una loro famiglia tipo.
Fasulli e infarciti di buone azioni stereotipate, una specie di libro Cuore degli anni 80 !!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Mai digerito i Robinson...............sempre troppo sopra le righe, sembravano la caricatura delle persone di colore.......... ma forse questa è l'opinione diffusa di come viva una loro famiglia tipo.
> Fasulli e infarciti di buone azioni stereotipate, una specie di libro Cuore degli anni 80 !!
> Bruja


 
Come "willy il principe di Bel Air"... stessa solfa... tutti ricchi e buoni... meno vomitevoli dei Robinson... diciamo vomitevole stile anni 90


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma i Simpson vennero trasmessi in Italia piu' o meno quando avevo 15 anni ma alle 22.30 su canale 5... ma la prima serie era UN PO' BRUTTINA... I DISEGNI SONO ORRENDI... e le battute poco masticabili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi sono inventato niente Lettrice, non conosco i tempi in Italia, ma in un documentario americano su questo tema i Robinson furono scalzati dai Simpson nel giro di una settimana (fecero pure vedere la tabella degli ascolti), ... e nelle successive iniziarano a falciare i protagonisti della serie uno ad uno ... e da quello che risulta, iniziarono a segare quelli che creavano più problemi . Sai i viziati che certe case di produzione devono sopportare perchè comunque fanno ascolti. Poi cancellarano definitivamente la serie sostituendola con i mitici Simpson, ... personaggi che difficilmente possono perdere la testa più di quello che fanno nelle loro puntate ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si parlava comunque della fine degli anni '80, ... naturalmente i Simpson dell'epoca non erano orridi come dici per quel tempo.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: nemmeno a vedere il cartone animato dell'Ape Maia o i Puffi, oggi potresti considerarli belli.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non mi sono inventato niente Lettrice, non conosco i tempi in Italia, ma in un documentario americano su questo tema i Robinson furono scalzati dai Simpson nel giro di una settimana (fecero pure vedere la tabella degli ascolti), ... e nelle successive iniziarano a falciare i protagonisti della serie uno ad uno ... e da quello che risulta, iniziarono a segare quelli che creavano più problemi . Sai i viziati che certe case di produzione devono sopportare perchè comunque fanno ascolti. Poi cancellarano definitivamente la serie sostituendola con i mitici Simpson, ... personaggi che difficilmente possono perdere la testa più di quello che fanno nelle loro puntate ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi t'ha detto che ti sei inventato qualcosa? non cominciare a sbarellare dalle 11 Fa,  altrimenti non arrivo a pranzo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Ahh non so, vatti a guardare i primi episodi... l'umorismo e' troppo cupo... 

Comunque se ti piace il genere dovresti guardare "Family guy"


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi t'ha detto che ti sei inventato qualcosa? non cominciare a sbarellare dalle 11 Fa, altrimenti non arrivo a pranzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah no Lettrice, ... lo dicevo per me, ... mi sembrava di fare quello che dice una cosa come se l'avessi pensata io, ... allora ho voluto precisare che era frutto di un documentario sulla "morte" di numerosi telefilm degli anni '80. Non citarono in quel documentario solo i Robinson, ma ce ne furono molti altri come pure i Jefferson, .... ma ricordo bene questa parte perchè citarono proprio quelli che conoscevo meglio e mi sorprese che un cartone animato potesse mettere all'angolo una decina di attori di grido come lo furono in quel periodo. Che fosse una rottura di balle non c'è dubbio, ... e poi, ... tanto simpatici i Robinson non erano, ... ridevano, ... ma le rotture di balle sulla morale che facevano ai loro figli era di un'esasperazione allucinante.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei un pochino esigente sui Simpson, ... nemmeno i primi fumetti di Topolino erano una forza, ... erano pure molto banali; nel corso del tempo queste cose si evolvono e prendono una forma più precisa.

Suvvia, ... non essere così esigente ....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Mah no Lettrice, ... lo dicevo per me, ... mi sembrava di fare quello che dice una cosa come se l'avessi pensata io, ... allora ho voluto precisare che era frutto di un documentario sulla "morte" di numerosi telefilm degli anni '80. Non citarono in quel documentario solo i Robinson, ma ce ne furono molti altri come pure i Jefferson, .... ma ricordo bene questa parte perchè citarono proprio quelli che conoscevo meglio e mi sorprese che un cartone animato potesse mettere all'angola una decina di attori di grido come lo furono in quel periodo.
> 
> Sei un pochino esigente sui Simpson, ... nemmeno i primi fumetti di Topolino erano una forza, ... erano pure molto banali; nel corso del tempo queste cose si evolvono e prendono una forma più precisa.
> 
> Suvvia, ... non essere così severa ....


Non mi mettere il diavolo sai 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Si e' vero... ma sono una fan dei Simpson... quindi sono molto esigente...

Bhe' credo che a un certo punto la gente si sia rotta di tutto quel finto perbenismo da borghesia anni 80!!!


Odiavo quelle famiglie


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi mettere il diavolo sai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una volta in un negozio ce n'era uno che faceva il filo alla commessa, io ero nel negozio insieme a dei miei amici, ....  eravamo lì per vedere i vestiti; e senza vergogna questo dice alla ragazza:

".......... La famiglia Robinson è la famiglia che vorrei avere .... "

Abbiamo riso tutto il pomeriggio per questa cosa, incluso nel negozio ... una vaccata simile la poteva solo dire uno del complesso degli ......  "Arrapaho "  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non abbiamo sentito tutto, aveva già iniziato la sua solfa di cazzate quando siamo entrati, ... ma questa era stata grande  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se avessi avuto dei genitori come i Robinson, ... li avrei uccisi nella notte ... durante il sonno


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Una volta in un negozio ce n'era uno che faceva il filo alla commessa, io ero nel negozio insieme a dei miei amici, .... eravamo lì per vedere i vestiti; e senza vergogna questo dice alla ragazza:
> 
> ".......... La famiglia Robinson è la famiglia che vorrei avere .... "
> 
> ...


Serio... da panico sempre a dare consigli sensati per agire correttamente nella societa'.. ma vaffanculo vai!!!!

I figli si sentivano pure in colpa... per quelle 4 cazzate che combinavano... se fossi stata buona come loro i miei avrebbero eretto un monumento 

	
	
		
		
	


	













... quelli tamponavano leggermente Stivie Wonder mentre io rientravo a casa sballata e mi mangiavo TUTTO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   ... mi sono persino organizzata un frontale con una macchina parcheggiata


----------



## Bruja (9 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*

Mi sa che se sei in giornata tu ri ribalti in parcheggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che se sei in giornata tu ri ribalti in parcheggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'importante, ... è che non ti stia puntando la tua auto, ... in un parcheggio lascerei senza fiatare il posto a Lettrice,  .......   anche se è l'ultimo. 

Sempre meglio che ritrovarsi la sua auto sopra la mia ......


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Scherzi a parte, ... tanto per mettervi al corrente, ... ho rimandato tutto a questo pomeriggio, ... ehm, ... mi sto prendendo per il culo non poco.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non avreste un suggerimento ? Niente di forte o di aggressivo, ... li ho già utilizzati io.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che se sei in giornata tu ri ribalti in parcheggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho abbandonato quelle fumose amicizie...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> L'importante, ... è che non ti stia puntando la tua auto, ... in un parcheggio lascerei senza fiatare il posto a Lettrice, ....... anche se è l'ultimo.
> 
> Sempre meglio che ritrovarsi la sua auto sopra la mia ......


Tesoro se ti becco nel parcheggio metto sotto te non la tua macchina


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tesoro se ti becco nel parcheggio metto sotto te non la tua macchina


Pure se ti lascio il posto ?????


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Pure se ti lascio il posto ?????


hahahahahahaha... niente pieta'... ti lancio contro la smartina  

	
	
		
		
	


	













...ci sta che mi faccia piu' male io


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> hahahahahahaha... niente pieta'... ti lancio contro la smartina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nemmeno se ti pago io il parcheggio ???? ....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Nemmeno se ti pago io il parcheggio ???? ....


Sparisci ... ho sempre desiderato tranciare un pedone in pieno... questo chiaramente non lo dissi all'esaminatore di guida


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sparisci ... ho sempre desiderato tranciare un pedone in pieno... questo chiaramente non lo dissi all'esaminatore di guida


Per fortuna che non sei in Italia (ci vado prossimamente), ... non vorrei finire in Ospedale senza Mutua , ... visto quello che fanno a quelli che la pagano ......


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Per fortuna che non sei in Italia (ci vado prossimamente), ... non vorrei finire in Ospedale senza Mutua , ... visto quello che fanno a quelli che la pagano ......


Ma io posso tranciare pedoni in giro per tutta l'europa... c'ho la patente adatta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... dimmi in quale nazione ti viene piu' comodo e si organizza "il trancio del francese"... 
giuro che lascio pure la sgommatina


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io posso tranciare pedoni in giro per tutta l'europa... c'ho la patente adatta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che tu abbia la patente a punti, ... quella dove te ne aggiungono in funzione delle macchie di sangue che ti trovano sulla carrozzeria ....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia la patente a punti, ... quella dove te ne aggiungono in funzione delle macchie di sangue che ti trovano sulla carrozzeria ....


Si infatti mi devo prendere una macchina bianca


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si infatti mi devo prendere una macchina bianca


Se la prendi bianca, ... almeno la Polizia ti getta i punti-patente direttamente sul parabrezza senza fermarti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: se poi ti trascini un cadavere dietro attaccato alla marmitta, ... passi direttamente al Premio Nobel (non so per cosa ... ma esiste qualcosa sicuramente per questo)....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Se la prendi bianca, ... almeno la Polizia ti getta i punti-patente direttamente sul parabrezza senza fermarti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Premio Nobel per Disinvoltura nell'uccidere... o per La Tranciatura a secco.. 

Ora sto sbarellando alla grande... oggi e' pure venerdi'... alle 16 ci sono i classici drinks


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Premio Nobel per Disinvoltura nell'uccidere... o per La Tranciatura a secco..
> 
> Ora sto sbarellando alla grande... oggi e' pure venerdi'... alle 16 ci sono i classici drinks


Allora facciamo festa, ... invece di sbarellare, ... sbaracchiamo tutto   

	
	
		
		
	


	






























   ....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Allora facciamo festa, ... invece di sbarellare, ... sbaracchiamo tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dai su... ci beviamo pure l'acqua del cesso


----------



## Bruja (9 Marzo 2007)

*Fa e Lettrice*

Sto riflettendo che è un bene che voi siate cgente comune, se sbagliavate secolo e casa regnante voi due ne impiccavate, decapitavate, e squartavate più di Vlad l'impalatore che ne ha fatto fuori 20.000 in una settimana...............
Siete gente strana voi...........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi sa che vi devo far fare qualche macumba per esorcizzarvi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















A proposito, giusto per sapere, che strade fate di solito? Con satellitare le posso controllare bene così le evito accuratamente, va bene l'amicizia, ma l'autolesionismo poi NO!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sto riflettendo che è un bene che voi siate cgente comune, se sbagliavate secolo e casa regnante voi due ne impiccavate, decapitavate, e squartavate più di Vlad l'impalatore che ne ha fatto fuori 20.000 in una settimana...............
> Siete gente strana voi...........
> 
> 
> ...


 
Spero di vivere abbastanza a lungo per sperimentare la macchina del tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	









faccio rotolare giu' teste come fossero foglie in autunno  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... pure poetica 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Visto Bruja ora mi hai dato una nuova idea... io non ci avevo mai pensato...


----------



## Bruja (9 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*

Ommadonnapellegrina ho creato un mostro ideologico che viaggia nel tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Io ho sempre sognato di vedere cosa succede dopo aver impalato qualcuno da vivo, ... confido naturalmente che nessuno voglia sperimentare la cosa con me ....

Comunque tranquilla Bruja, ... Lettrice usa la macchina del tempo, ... io uso l'astronave di Star Trek modello ridotto, .... a curvatura 9 dovrei evitarti .....


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> PS: Vulvia, non sono riuscito a sentire il tuo collegamento, cosa era ?


era questo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAdDOgA_SCg&mode=related&search=


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Per fortuna che non sei in Italia (ci vado prossimamente), ... non vorrei finire in Ospedale senza Mutua , ... visto quello che fanno a quelli che la pagano ......


 
Scusa Fa., non ho capito bene, ma vivi all'estero?


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siete gente strana voi...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ommadonnapellegrina ho creato un mostro ideologico che viaggia nel tempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai Bruja... tranquilla... non trancio gli amici  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... solo nemici e Fa perche' mi e' simpatico e voglio risparmiargli la fatica del suicidio


----------



## Iris (9 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*

Con la macumba ci fai fuori, non ci esorcizzi. 
Procurati l'acqua santa badessa.


----------



## Old Fa. (9 Marzo 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Con la macumba ci fai fuori, non ci esorcizzi.
> Procurati l'acqua santa badessa.


Così se sbaglia qualcosa, ci fa fuori comunque tutti in un colpo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: preferisco l'auto bianca di Lettrice, ... almeno se mi falcia ho 5 secondi per rendermene conto.


----------



## Bruja (9 Marzo 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Con la macumba ci fai fuori, non ci esorcizzi.
> Procurati l'acqua santa badessa.


 
Dai non spavertarli......... faccio una macumbetta piccola piccola, che neppure se ne accorgono...... 
Lasciamo stare la Badessa che sta preparando la Pasqua..................mi sa che ci vuole spedire tutte a fare la questua...... ci aspettano tempi duri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*

Hai finalmente preso coraggio per finire quel lavoro?


----------

